# Maxima vs. G35x



## gopher2008 (Nov 9, 2008)

Hello all. This is my very first post here as I have never owned a Nissan but am seriously looking. I have always been a fan of the German brands but am fed up with the always expensive repairs and parts. I am looking to trade in my Audi A6 and have my eye on a 2006 Maxima SL (40K miles) and 2005 Infinity G35x (30K miles). I have friends that have had one or the other and they haven't had anything bad to say about them. I'm currently undecided about which one to buy. They're both about the same price. They're both silver with charcoal leather. The Maxima is a year newer but has 10,000 more miles. Being in Minnesota, the all-wheel drive of the G35x would be a nice feature to have in the snow. I know this is a Nissan forum, but I was hoping people here would have opinions on the Infinity also since it is basically a Nissan. Any opinions on both would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## metro273 (Sep 16, 2005)

Let me try to help since I'm a Nissan tech, who used to work for Infiniti for a few months...

Both are great cars but I would have to go with the AWD Infiniti. The Max is nice but 2wd. On the other hand, I think the Max is roomier inside. The G35 feels smaller inside, to me atleast. Also, even though they're from the same manufacturer, the Infiniti parts cost more!
The Infiniti has a much nicer interior, opposed to the Maximas OK interior.

There you go...my cliff notes version of both cars! The choice is yours now...good luck!


----------



## gopher2008 (Nov 9, 2008)

Thanks for the info. That helps a lot. Did you ever see any oil consumption problems with the G35s? I've heard that its a common issue and some motors need to be replaced. The G35 sedan I'm looking at is an auto transmission. If I understand the issue correctly, I think the oil consumption problem is with the coupes with the 6mt and "rev-up" engines. Sorry for the Infinity question, I realize this is a Nissan forum.


----------



## metro273 (Sep 16, 2005)

^^^Sorry for the late response.

Never even heard of any G35 motors being replaced for any OC problems. We did a few Z motors but that's because the owners starting using synthetic oil from the start! Synthetic oil doesn't help seat oil rings correctly in new engines, thus engine starts burning oil!


----------

